# stickers brah!



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i just got a new board and put 2 stickies on it, holden and celsius. both were sick ass stickers and the celsius fell off i was peesssssed off.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

No stickers on my boards. I'm not giving free advertisement to any company, i feel the same way about generic logo company t-shirts. (but i broke that rule and bought a vintage Burton tee) 

Instead I doodle on them with a sharpie


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

No stickers on my SL-R...dont think i could do that to it :/ Maybe once my topsheet gets scratched up i will..

Shayboarder sent me abunch of NS stickers(with graphic like the EVO-R topsheet) and some other cool stickers from the snowboard show... Not sure what to do with all of them yet


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bakesale said:


> No stickers on my boards. I'm not giving free advertisement to any company, i feel the same way about generic logo company t-shirts. (but i broke that rule and bought a vintage Burton tee)
> 
> Instead I doodle on them with a sharpie


i have no problem supporting companies with good values and make good products...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

my colorado surfboard. reppin Channel Islands Surf and O'Neill 










no stickers on my Artifact yet..I want some sweet lookin neon ones to match the graphics. can't find any good ones though


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> my colorado surfboard. reppin Channel Islands Surf and O'Neill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that same Arbor ALT. Of course, mine looks better because it has no stickers. :cheeky4:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Grenade stickers on the nose and tail, mainly to protect the topsheet from getting scratched up on the lift.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

an om sticker and a monster sticker


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

davis said:


> I have that same Arbor ALT. Of course, mine looks better because it has no stickers. :cheeky4:


 i ran stickerless for a season and a half..but the top sheet started to get scratched and I started to get bored. 

how do you like your alt? i've never met anyone else with one..


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Most of the boarding stuff I buy is Rome, including my boards. I can't justify putting Rome stickers on a Rome board. :dunno:

My old Anthem board has a Stomp Design sticker on it and my new Design has a Backcountry.com sticker on it. The white ram. Nice logo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Most of the boarding stuff I buy is Rome, including my boards. I can't justify putting Rome stickers on a Rome board. :dunno:
> 
> My old Anthem board has a Stomp Design sticker on it and my new Design has a Backcountry.com sticker on it. The white ram. Nice logo.


yeah I got the backcountry billy goat on my truck. he's awesome


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm one of the dont like stickers on my stuff types. The youth shelter stuck some youth shelter stickers on my old board once when i brought it in to have some base fixing done but by then my board was old enough that i didn't really care. I just like the clean look of nothingness so much haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

I normally don't put stickers on my boards but the topsheet of my Scaremaster got scratched to hell two weeks ago, guess I'll try to cover them with some stickers.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> my colorado surfboard. reppin Channel Islands Surf and O'Neill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn those Arbor boards look sweet. I keep getting drawn back to the Element


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

I have DAKINE, Volcom, and Grenade stickers on mine.. Looks siiiick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

I try to get a sticker of every mountain I go to and put it on my park board. My regular ride board I leave nice and clean.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> how do you like your alt? i've never met anyone else with one..


Love it. I always get questions about the bamboo topsheet, but the base is where its at. With the right wax that thing gets scary fast. I find the ALT has just the right amount of flex for me and is very forgiving when my mind wanders, which is at least once a day. For me and my style of riding the board is a perfect fit. I'm running Union Datas on it currently and they greatly add to the oh-so-joyful feeling of riding the ALT. I like that year's graphic better than this year's Coda, although the previous year's Element Alt had that pagoda design which was very zen. I'd give the deck 2 thumbs up. I'd give it more but hey, I only got the two thumbs...

I haven't seen another ALT on the slopes yet, either.

my ALT is here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/7372-show-your-board-thread-5.html


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

i got some stickers on mine. all die-cut, high quality stickers that match the colors of my bindings or board. foursquare, rome, dc, and a canada mapleleaf


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

ive got a dc sticker on the tail of my board right now. but its a shitty used board, im getting a new board soon, i dunnno if ill put stickers on that one lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

davis said:


> Love it. I always get questions about the bamboo topsheet, but the base is where its at. With the right wax that thing gets scary fast. I find the ALT has just the right amount of flex for me and is very forgiving when my mind wanders, which is at least once a day. For me and my style of riding the board is a perfect fit. I'm running Union Datas on it currently and they greatly add to the oh-so-joyful feeling of riding the ALT. I like that year's graphic better than this year's Coda, although the previous year's Element Alt had that pagoda design which was very zen. I'd give the deck 2 thumbs up. I'd give it more but hey, I only got the two thumbs...
> 
> I haven't seen another ALT on the slopes yet, either.
> 
> my ALT is here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/7372-show-your-board-thread-5.html


I agree on the fast part, but not the scary part. It's difficult to get to a scary speed on the ALT..I love it.

I don't like how stiff it is. I don't know if mine is too long or what, but ollies are tough.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

is my laptop acting up or are people not posting pix?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Nope, only the 1 pic so far.

No stickers on my Lib so far. Of course it's only been used once, so probably after it gets some age on it, I'll probably add some stickers to cover up scratches. But for now, it's just too cool to cover up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

once my topsheet gets scratched up i'll slap some stickers on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

jonnydanger said:


> I try to get a sticker of every mountain I go to and put it on my park board. My regular ride board I leave nice and clean.


I really like that idea. Would be sick to have almost like a passport with the stamps on your board. Might have to start doing that next year with the new board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

im crusing the net for some red bull stickers. it gives you wings!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i dont remeber who said it and i dont feel like scrolling up, but I agree I dont give away free advertising unless i really believe in a product/service. the only stickers i have on my boards are purl and my BFs company. I will never run a sticker or any sort on my board besides those two so far. Purl is great if you havent tried it I say give it a shot. Now maybe if Hertel gave me a brick of thier wax to try I may run a sticker but honestly when you really look at it this is how it breaks down.

k so you have 
1. monster/redbull/any other shit drink stickers-who gives a fuck what i drink or you drink. so because travis pastrana rocks redbull i can drink one and pull off a double back flip fuck that.
2.burton/32/Celsius/OBJ/rome/lib/gnu/any other snowboarding company out there-they have their shit stitched/graphic'd/ all over the fucking place on their equip another sticker is not going to mean shit.
3. if you are supporting local board shops/small companies Ill agree with this. I can see advertising for a small/local board shop its how they stay in business

so basically stickers mean bullshit unless for the right reasons. and for those that are covering up scratches/knicks in topsheets, why not rock those as a badge of honor? makes as much sense as a demolition derby driver getting his car painted every race right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> i dont remeber who said it and i dont feel like scrolling up, but I agree I dont give away free advertising unless i really believe in a product/service. the only stickers i have on my boards are purl and my BFs company. I will never run a sticker or any sort on my board besides those two so far. Purl is great if you havent tried it I say give it a shot. Now maybe if Hertel gave me a brick of thier wax to try I may run a sticker but honestly when you really look at it this is how it breaks down.
> 
> k so you have
> 1. monster/redbull/any other shit drink stickers-who gives a fuck what i drink or you drink. so because travis pastrana rocks redbull i can drink one and pull off a double back flip fuck that.
> ...


don't take yourself so seriously man. stickers look cool. why do you put so much effort into giving a shit?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

hmm i dont put so much effort into giving a shit research my other posts. i put effort into placing confusion/disorder in threads followed by calling out d bags.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Both my boards are clean, makes me feel icky when i see a fully stickered up board. Don't mind it just not my pref.

(some stickering, usually the boards with one or two look ok.)


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

got some rome stickers on my rome board just to cover the pink stripe they put on it  ...
.actually blended it quite well


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> don't take yourself so seriously man. stickers look cool. why do you put so much effort into giving a shit?



lol i agree. geez this guy is intense. i mean if it really makes you that mad then you need some anger management. they are just stickers broski. bahahahahahaha


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

bringin this thread back from the dead! heres some pics of my banana


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

j.gnar said:


> bringin this thread back from the dead! heres some pics of my banana


can i have your board? Ill pay with my left nut, or my kidney.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

heycalvind said:


> lol i agree. geez this guy is intense. i mean if it really makes you that mad then you need some anger management. they are just stickers broski. bahahahahahaha



I agree too. Were all homies here. How can you seriously call out someone being a d bag from what stickers they have on their board. That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard. DC is my fav company, and if I want to rep them, I'm going too, in no way, shape, or form does this make me a d bag for showing off my interests.

GTFO Dawg Catcher.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> I agree too. Were all homies here. How can you seriously call out someone being a d bag from what stickers they have on their board. That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard. DC is my fav company, and if I want to rep them, I'm going too, in no way, shape, or form does this make me a d bag for showing off my interests.
> 
> GTFO Dawg Catcher.


well said sir


----------

